# Need info on replacing ignition key switch on my '74 Chevy truck



## Hans Furman (Jan 9, 2001)

Please, help! I have a '74 Chevy Cheyenne Super 4WD truck, that I'm trying to replace the ignition key switch on. I've got the steering wheel off, and am down to where I should be able to remove the old switch, but I can't figure out how to release it. I bought the new one, but the directions aren't very clear about removing the old part. Any helpful info would be welcomed! Thanks!


----------



## 4x4k20 (Dec 3, 2000)

there is screw you have to remove right below key switch also have switch in on postion helps look on bottom of new switch you will see slot thats where screw goes that holds it in

[Edited by 4x4k20 on 01-08-2001 at 09:42 PM]


----------



## Hans Furman (Jan 9, 2001)

*No screw on this one*

Thanks, but there isn't a screw on this one. I took out the 4 screws that hold the column to the shaft, but that didn't work either. I was looking for a spring clip like I see on the new switch, but can't seem to figure it out. Any other suggestions?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

shoiuld be a screw,newer ones use torx,is there a slot you push in on with a flat blade screwdriver?then release it?.Some of them require you to put the key in and turn the ignition on,then you can release the lock cylinder and slide it out.


----------



## Larrytow (Dec 30, 2000)

On a 74 it most likley will have a slot in the upper housing to put a flat blade screwdriver in. The lock has to be in the run position for the tab to depress. If you cant get the old one to the run position, it will take some pounding to depress the tab. But you could bust the upper bowl if you have to pound on it. Also sometimes the slot is covered by casting flash that you have to remove to see it. 

Regards, Larry


----------

